# Flaxseed Oil tablets?



## Mushaboom (Jun 23, 2011)

I've recently noticed Persimmon's skin has been getting a bit dry, especially his poor little ears. I've read on here that giving them flaxseed oil helps and I was wondering if these flaxseed oil supplement tablet things would be ok to give him? And if so, how would I go about that? Maybe crushed up and mixed with his food? If not, where can I find the proper flaxseed oil to give him?

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Spring-Valley ... t/10324860


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

Mushaboom said:


> I've recently noticed Persimmon's skin has been getting a bit dry, especially his poor little ears. I've read on here that giving them flaxseed oil helps and I was wondering if these flaxseed oil supplement tablet things would be ok to give him? And if so, how would I go about that? Maybe crushed up and mixed with his food? If not, where can I find the proper flaxseed oil to give him?
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Spring-Valley ... t/10324860


Those are capsules don't think they make tablets you just poke a hole in them and drizzle it on their back or food


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Those are softgels, and that's the righ kind. You can just use a pin to pop a hole in a capsule, and put a few drops on his food maybe twice a week. You can also drizzle a little of it on his back, and put it on the rinse water when giving him a bath.


----------



## Mushaboom (Jun 23, 2011)

Ah, gotcha. I just assumed they were solids... I suppose if I'd read the description I would have seen the word "softgels" haha. 

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

You can use the pure liquid form too if you prefer...I like the liquid, less mess poking holes and trying to squish out correct amount lol. I take it too a couple x a week so easy to drip a drop or 2 on Hazels kibble off my spoon.


----------



## casxcore (Jul 28, 2011)

Hissy-Fit-Hazel said:


> You can use the pure liquid form too if you prefer...I like the liquid, less mess poking holes and trying to squish out correct amount lol. I take it too a couple x a week so easy to drip a drop or 2 on Hazels kibble off my spoon.


Where do you find the liquid kind?


----------



## Mushaboom (Jun 23, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> Those are capsules don't think they make tablets you just poke a hole in them and drizzle it on their back or food


If I were to drizzle it on his food, do I use the entire amount of liquid in a tablet, or just a few drops?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Don't get the liquid kind in a bottle. It goes rancid very very fast, within a few weeks, if even. The moment the bottle opens and air gets in, the process begins and keeping it in the fridge only does so much. The capsules last much longer.

You can start off with half a tablet in the food and half in bath or to rub directly on ears. Make sure your hedgie will eat the kibble that has the oil on it. My boy loves it, but some hedgies don't. After a week or two, you can start using the entire capsule in the food. When my boys skin was bad, I gave 1 capsule every 3-4 days. Nowadays, I give 1 per week sometimes 2 weeks.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Immortalia said:


> Don't get the liquid kind in a bottle. It goes rancid very very fast, within a few weeks, if even. The moment the bottle opens and air gets in, the process begins and keeping it in the fridge only does so much. The capsules last much longer.
> .


Not sure what kind you buy...but I buy excellent quality flax oil, have used for years and it has never gone rancid. My current 1000ml bottle generally they have a fridge life/expiry of 5 mths or so. The lid on nearly all of them is a one way only valve so air doesn't get in. It does not matter to me in the least what anyone chooses to use I simply let the poster know they cann use the liquid should they wish to and why I use it ( because for me personally it's much more convenient )

Orignal poster- You can buy the liquid nearly any place you get the capsules (pharmacy / grocery/ organic food shops) You can get small bottles too, I get a large one because I use it for me and my dogs too


----------



## casxcore (Jul 28, 2011)

Hissy-Fit-Hazel said:


> Immortalia said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get the liquid kind in a bottle. It goes rancid very very fast, within a few weeks, if even. The moment the bottle opens and air gets in, the process begins and keeping it in the fridge only does so much. The capsules last much longer.
> ...


I was looking for it in Target last night & they only had the capsules. I have capsules for myself that i've been putting on Walter's food and he loves it. But I've been cutting the capsule or taking it apart to put it on and it gets all over my fingers so I think a liquid one would work much better for him. =) Do you use a specific brand?


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

the flaxseed oil definitely works great for dry skin but if persy's skin is really, really dry, you should look into booster! I've been using the flaxseed oil on lulu for almost a month and right when I put it on her, her skin looks beautiful, but by the next day, it's already on its way to being completely dry and flaky again. and I'm always afraid of over-doing it because too much of any kind of oil on the skin can cause bacterial infections and I know somebody's hedgie just recently got a yeast infection from too much flaxseed oil!

so I did some research on here and found a bunch of threads about booster and sunshine factor for dry skin and then I compared the two and wound up ordering some booster for my babe. I ordered a 1oz bottle from this place: http://www.mysafebirdstore.com/product. ... oduct=4629 and the woman that runs the store is really nice (she called me after I placed my order to let me know she could ship it differently and save me $5!). it's supposed to arrive today so I'll let you know in a few days how it's working!


----------



## Mushaboom (Jun 23, 2011)

mizgoldstein said:


> the flaxseed oil definitely works great for dry skin but if persy's skin is really, really dry, you should look into booster! I've been using the flaxseed oil on lulu for almost a month and right when I put it on her, her skin looks beautiful, but by the next day, it's already on its way to being completely dry and flaky again. and I'm always afraid of over-doing it because too much of any kind of oil on the skin can cause bacterial infections and I know somebody's hedgie just recently got a yeast infection from too much flaxseed oil!
> 
> so I did some research on here and found a bunch of threads about booster and sunshine factor for dry skin and then I compared the two and wound up ordering some booster for my babe. I ordered a 1oz bottle from this place: http://www.mysafebirdstore.com/product. ... oduct=4629 and the woman that runs the store is really nice (she called me after I placed my order to let me know she could ship it differently and save me $5!). it's supposed to arrive today so I'll let you know in a few days how it's working!


Thanks for your concern 
His skin and ears really are not very bad at all, but I just noticed a bit of dryness and want to stop it before it does become a big problem. I actually just got home from the store with my bottle of flaxseed oil, so perhaps I will try booster sometime in the future if his dry skin persists. And yes, please do let me know how the booster works out for you.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

casxcore said:


> I was looking for it in Target last night & they only had the capsules. I have capsules for myself that i've been putting on Walter's food and he loves it. But I've been cutting the capsule or taking it apart to put it on and it gets all over my fingers so I think a liquid one would work much better for him. =) Do you use a specific brand?


The one I use currently Is "Herbal Select" certified organic 100% pure cold pressed Flax Oil. I bought it at a pharmacy. Looking at their web site for the product it may only be available in Canada http://www.herbalselect.ca/ or online

It looks like this package... http://www.canadaonly.ca/products/Herbal-Select-Flax-Oil-Liquid-500ml.html says liquid but thats the gel cap photo.

There are many different great brands out there tho.


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

If you decide to use the capsules, all you have to do is poke the tip of the capsule with a pin and then squeeze out the liquid. It is very easy.


----------

